# Show me your very, very best portraits!



## Markw

Hi all.  I've really been trying to hit the portrait scene hard lately and I was curious to see what you thought your best portrait is.  Can be studio or not, indoors or out.  Well, post away!  I'd love to see some info about the equipment setup as well if you have it.

Mark


----------



## javier

Far from perfect as I only do street portraits and usually, I have only one chance to get it...details of the image (exif) on my flickr



It is all about the shades by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## javier

el sombrero by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Markw

@Javier: That second one is quite an interesting fellow!  I'd love to have a shoot with him!

@Bitter: That background's quite interesting.  How did you do that?  Folded back backdrop?

Mark


----------



## camz

On a personal level one of my daughter:








From the clients I don't know if it's my best but it is my favorite...cracks me up all the time:


----------



## mwcfarms

I have no idea which one the best would be, I have been shooting lots of portraits. You can check out my flickr link if you want and I can share any info if you need. Heading off to do a Disney Villian Theme Shoot so maybe I will share my favorite from tomorrow when I get back. 

Up until now these are my two favorite, while technically not perfect I really like both of them. 




Chy7_pp by Deanna D Chambers, on Flickr




Julie4 by Deanna D Chambers, on Flickr


----------



## Markw

@mwcfarms: I really like the idea of your first one!  I hope you don't mind, but I did a quick edit on it.  Just levels and color balance to see if you might like this one better.  Just a thought.






Mark


----------



## imagemaker46

http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n11/fmanphoto/popejohnpaul-sml.jpg

May not be my best portrait but it is one of my favourites. Shot in 1984 at an airport departure. Not sure what film but probably kodak 800asa. Canon F1 200 2.8.


----------



## mwcfarms

I never mind, Manaheim did an edit too which I liked where he boosted the contrast, sharpened it even more and brightened her face and I did like it. Im just too lazy to go back in and redo it right now. But definetly show me whatcha got.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Markw said:


> @Bitter: That background's quite interesting.  How did you do that?  Folded back backdrop?
> 
> Mark



The background is civil war tents.


----------



## raphaelaaron

this is just a favorite. shot on medium format film, 
Fujichrome Astia 100F with an Arax 60 MLU / 180mm f2.8


The Fiddler Girl


----------



## Forkie

Whether these are my best or not is for someone else to decide, but they're certainly my favourite - they're of my ladyfriend :love:




Fabiana by Forkie, on Flickr



Fabiana by Forkie, on Flickr



Fabiana Portrait by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## Naleth

technically i think this one is still my best:






but i really like the expression/mood in these


----------



## nez.alaoui

here you can check my website. portrait are my specialty. 
i love getting the details on ppls face. it says alot about them and their lives.
Nezha Alaoui


----------



## Paul D. Van Hoy II

Paul D. Van Hoy II

Toronto Wedding Photographer


----------



## Derrel

I like some of these.   People Pictures by Derrel Photo Gallery by Derrel at pbase.com


----------



## manaheim

Some nice shots.

cams... Love yours, and I laughed too.

Javier loved your second one.

Derail, no cheating.  Post them here.


----------



## RauschPhotography

Nice work here! Here's my personal favorite


----------



## Snyder

Well I haven't posted a photo on here in years...


----------



## molested_cow

Not because of technical execution, but because of what it means to me.

My mom, my grandma and my great grandma. It's impossible to get all of them to look at the camera at the same time.


----------



## manaheim

I don't do many, but here's one I was always happy with...


----------



## eaphotog

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> The background is civil war tents.



There is so much wonderful detail in this photo- would you mind if I took a stab at the edit process?


----------



## MSnowy




----------



## orb9220

Street Cello by orb9220, on Flickr




Thinking Next Move Pioneer Square by orb9220, on Flickr




2011 Saturday Market Weekend Opening 03 of 19 by orb9220, on Flickr

Was always self-conscious about shooting people. And decided to try this year to do more of candid street.
.


----------



## javier

If I may ask a question. What do each of you consider to be a portrait? Obviously there are different opinions here. Just curious as I myself have been all over the place with this.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Dominantly

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Markw said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Bitter: That background's quite interesting.  How did you do that?  Folded back backdrop?
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The background is civil war tents.
Click to expand...

 Oh boy, I like this shot. I'm jealous! I'm fascinated with the Civil War (as you've probably seen) and would love to shoot (camera) at an reenactment.


----------



## jritz




----------



## Dominantly

javier said:


> If I may ask a question. What do each of you consider to be a portrait? Obviously there are different opinions here. Just curious as I myself have been all over the place with this.


 Well, if I have to define what I technically consider a portrait; it's a capture of a person in which their face is the primary focus and does not compete with any other elements of the photograph. The fist thing you should be drawn to is the face, with subtle composition techniques that may not stand out, but make it all tie together (like shoulder angles, chin angle/direction, eye direction, etc).


----------



## camz

javier said:


> If I may ask a question. What do each of you consider to be a portrait? Obviously there are different opinions here. Just curious as I myself have been all over the place with this.


 
I don't see it in the the traditional sense.  As long as it shows expression or some type of emotion, regardless of orientation, I put put it under portraiture.


----------



## Dominantly

Here are two I am fairly fond of as I am attached to the subjects


----------



## javier

Dominantly said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I may ask a question. What do each of you consider to be a portrait? Obviously there are different opinions here. Just curious as I myself have been all over the place with this.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if I have to define what I technically consider a portrait; it's a capture of a person in which their face is the primary focus and does not compete with any other elements of the photograph. The fist thing you should be drawn to is the face, with subtle composition techniques that may not stand out, but make it all tie together (like shoulder angles, chin angle/direction, eye direction, etc).
Click to expand...

 
Very good and I agree with you.


----------



## Moe

Do self-portraits count?












Wouldn't necessarily qualify as a "very, very" best, but it's the latest. 

This was taken in my shower. I used a DIY beauty dish high above camera pointing down at me. There was also a bare flash pointing at the shower wall to blow it white. Granted, it's not white now as a result of my color toning. My shower's not that big so I had to use a little tool from Zack Arias:  

zarias.com :: The blog of editorial photographer Zack Arias » White Seamless Tutorial :: Part 4 :: Simple Changes In Post Production.


----------



## kundalini

Carnies - Environmental Portraits


----------



## gsgary

Sister in law, natural light, main light coming from a large conservatory and hair light coming from kitchen window, 5D and 24-70F2.8L


----------



## Speckles

Dominantly said:


>


 

Oh my!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Your baby is darling!  Your wife, I'm assuming a lot here, is very pretty, too!


----------



## manaheim

Orb, love that first one.

Bitter, I've always been jealous of the civil war re-enactment shots you got.  Very nice.


----------



## mishele




----------



## Speckles

Not sure about BEST, but these are some of my favs of my trio.


----------



## javier

coolness by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## DeadEye

Perhaps not the Very Best but a personal favorite!  This portrait is awesome viewed in 11x17 print with linen texture. So much emotion


----------



## kundalini

Two of my favorites from early on with OCF.


​


----------



## javier

From yesterdays walk


----------



## tirediron




----------



## JWellman

I just started taking an interest in people photography and really enjoyed this thread. Love the history photos Bitter! Beautiful photos everyone.

Since I lack people in my life I often have to follow my family around. I took these of my guys in their favorite hang-out... their workshop/garage. Hopefully as time passes I'll find more subjects and my photos will improve. In the meantime, here are a couple.


----------



## SpeedTrap

Here is one I tool a long time ago, but I still love it


----------



## manaheim

SpeedTrap said:


> Here is one I tool a long time ago, but I still love it


 
Wow, what the heck?  That's really cool but what did the guy do? Splash his face in mud?


----------



## javier

Here is one I took back late in Dec, but just got around to this folder. Another street portrait.



A ray of sunshine by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## SpeedTrap

manaheim said:


> Wow, what the heck?  That's really cool but what did the guy do? Splash his face in mud?



It is a woman, but don't feel bad that was kind of the point of the image.
We used a facial mud mask and dried it with a hair dryer so it would crack.
I am thinking I would like to do a whole series like this one.


----------



## manaheim

SpeedTrap said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what the heck? That's really cool but what did the guy do? Splash his face in mud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a woman, but don't feel bad that was kind of the point of the image.
> We used a facial mud mask and dried it with a hair dryer so it would crack.
> I am thinking I would like to do a whole series like this one.
Click to expand...

 
Wow, cool.  And I even got pretty close to a guess on what the effect was from. Very neat.  Interesting statement(?) as well.


----------



## SpeedTrap

Here is another one from a more recent shoot.


----------



## mortovismo

My, then 2 year old, almost 3 now. looks at me with that "would you ever just **** off with that camera?" look on his face. 






And yeah, he loves playing in the dirt.


----------



## Miladymimi

mortovismo said:


> My, then 2 year old, almost 3 now. looks at me with that "would you ever just **** off with that camera?" look on his face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, he loves playing in the dirt.


 
This is Priceless!   I love it!  When he's all grown up, you'll look at this photo and it'll pull at your heart.

  I have one with a similar expression    Not the best in the world, but makes me laugh every time I look at it.  She really wanted me to stop with the camera thing.


----------



## FineWhine

Not my best by any means..but it was a candid of my sister at the beach.  I think she looks gorgeous and it's one of my favorites 





Here's a shot of Madison, an aspiring model who asked me to do some shots for her to practice posing with.





And April, one of my best friends.  She had asked me to do some pictures of her and her then boyfriend.  This is one of my favorites..another candid but I love her expression.


----------



## Davor

SpeedTrap said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what the heck?  That's really cool but what did the guy do? Splash his face in mud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a woman, but don't feel bad that was kind of the point of the image.
> We used a facial mud mask and dried it with a hair dryer so it would crack.
> I am thinking I would like to do a whole series like this one.
Click to expand...


I love that idea, so simple but interesting. I might just have to steal this idea of yours lol


----------



## javier

another recent street portrait.



Gold teeth by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## ishafizan

2011_01_20_9999_757 by ishafizan, on Flickr


----------



## Markw

SpeedTrap said:


> Here is one I tool a long time ago, but I still love it



Woahwoahwoah!  I've always wanted to do something like that!  I could never get the stuff to cake _and_ crack.  Mud mask.  Brilliant!

Mark


----------



## Naleth

friday at the mall by Naleth, on Flickr


----------



## joealcantar

One that I really liked: 





-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## joealcantar

New to the board but do have a few favorites,same girl different look : 




-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## joealcantar

Believe this is the fav though: watching the backlighting and simple diffuser for light. 
-




-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## spacefuzz

One of my father....not a traditional portrait but kind of sums him up.


----------



## vtf

This was taken last year. It has its faults but I still like it. It was spontaneous.


----------



## myjestik

all of these look good. i hope mine come out as good as these.


----------



## SpeedTrap

Markw said:


> SpeedTrap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one I tool a long time ago, but I still love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woahwoahwoah!  I've always wanted to do something like that!  I could never get the stuff to cake _and_ crack.  Mud mask.  Brilliant!
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


I think that is one of the first times I have ever been called Brilliant.

As much as I would love to take credit for the ides I saw something similar done a few years ago, I just took it and put my spin on it.


----------



## Naleth

another b&w headshot that i like




Untitled by Naleth, on Flickr


----------



## doubleoh7

my small contribution -


----------



## jake337

Here are a few of my all time favorites...​


----------



## kundalini

Another one of Steph


----------



## doubleoh7

kundalini said:


> Another one of Steph


 

Sham wow


----------



## javier

A few more street portraits


----------



## bentcountershaft

Not a portrait by any means but this is my favorite shot I've done of my father in law.


----------



## K8-90

This is one of my favourites. Ironically, I took it 10mins after getting my first DSLR. Beginner's luck?


----------



## Naleth

Untitled by Naleth, on Flickr




Untitled by Naleth, on Flickr


----------



## Marissa.k1995

Hmm so I dont really have to many portraits but I think this ones my favorite so far of my twin sister Jelena (jayjay)




Jay by marissa.k1995, on Flickr


----------



## JumpingJay15

I think this may be one of my best protraits.... This is Marissa my twin, She's the evil one jk. 




Mariiiiisa by fabio_isfab, on Flickr


----------



## halestorm

here is one i did of my old man


----------



## Bynx

This is one of my favorite portraits. His name is Bob. He passed away not long after this was taken. As long as he is floating around the internet, then he comes alive those few moments when people look at him. And thats why I thank you for looking.


----------



## jake337

Just a few more of my favorites.


----------



## EmilRye

Since I'm on my iPad, I don't have that many photos but this mint be my best on here:





Or maybe this one: 





Hope the links work (using Tapatalk app and not sure how it handles photos).


----------



## jake337

My father and mother in-law.


----------



## Trever1t

maybe not my best but I like it.




Summer's Smile by Trever1t, on Flickr

but this one got the most attention, just wish she was lit better.




Lyda Rose by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## chantal7

I don't take portraits very often. 

Here are a few of my personal fav's

1. Self portrait




IMG_0079 by 7Chantal, on Flickr


2. My brother and his fiance



IMG_9390 by 7Chantal, on Flickr



3. My nephew



IMG_9060 by 7Chantal, on Flickr


4. 



IMG_8028 by 7Chantal, on Flickr


----------



## klotzishere20

This is my favorite - coworkers kid playing on the a jungle gym


----------



## Tee

This is probably my favorite:
ISO 500 f4.5 1/160sec 70mm  small softbox with speedlite camera left


----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini




----------



## Fotofashion.no

a lot of great portraits in here glad I looked trough 

not sure if it is my best, but it's my first studio image


----------



## joealcantar

very nice shot Fotofashion, I like the conversion and the eye shadow play. 
-
Shoot well and thanks for sharing, Joe


----------



## jritz




----------



## Trever1t

Untitled by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## bigtwinky

Outdoor candidy style






In studio, band shoot


----------



## dmach8

Heres mine Daughter and grandson.




IMG_1868 copy.jpg


----------



## mishele




----------



## Trever1t

St.John?


----------



## SabrinaO

LOVE this thread! I would love it even more if people put their lighting setups (if they had one).
This thread is very inspirational!


----------



## mishele

mishele said:


>




SUN


----------



## mishele

Trever1t said:


> St.John?



You are correct!!! We took an amazing hike to that spot!! I can't wait to go back!!


----------



## Trever1t

I lived in the VI for 15 years....god I miss it so much.


----------



## SabrinaO

My son


----------



## mishele

Trever1t said:


> I lived in the VI for 15 years....god I miss it so much.



You need to move back there so I can come stay w/ you.....lol


----------



## Trever1t

now if that isn't enough incentive I don't know what is!

I am planning on taking a 1month trip next year. I haven't been back since Hurricane Hugo in '89. Still have property there.


----------



## mishele

How about I take this conversation to PM........lol


----------



## kundalini

Sandra (Sam) for a corporate head shot for new position. I've had to tell her "no teeth" on several occassions, but on this shot I told her not to smile.


----------



## manaheim

Here I'll try to get us back on track from MISH'S derailing...


----------



## mishele

^^^^^ hey I was a good girl.....I took it to Pm....


----------



## manaheim

yyyyyyyya.  You are _never _a good girl.


----------



## mishele

Do I need to take this to Pm now too?! :lmao:


----------



## D-B-J




----------



## kundalini

Brother and sister.  Mother is above ^^ (Sam)


----------



## bmullecker

My friend needed a black and white portrait for his graphic design portfolio website. Used my 35mm /1.8, and wish I would have closed the aperture a little more now that I look at it again. Also wish Master Chief wasn't intruding.


----------



## L1ttleslugger

right now this seems to be my favorite one.


----------



## pen

First image post for me. This was taken years ago with a crummy point and shoot on my back yard. Just always loved it as I is my son so I could be very biased. 






Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## pen

An another


----------



## duck411

7TB by celiacphotography, on Flickr


----------



## vtf




----------



## Trever1t

Untitled by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## TheoGraphics




----------



## Coopix

so i really dont take pictures of people, its out of my comfort zone of shooting cars and mechanical things. so i am trying to take more photos of people, i shot this last night (at a car meet of coarse) of my freind Chris, and we were just goofing off but i actually like it. so here is my best portrait. 



IMG_6518 by Coopix, on Flickr
but i dont know if it counts because you cant see his face.. maybe i put this in the wrong thread.. lol oh well.


----------



## 480sparky

This is *easy*.  I've only done two 'portrait' sessions in the past 15 years.

One was 3½ years ago.... my neighbor's 5 grandchildren.








The next was 1½ years ago.... a repeat of that one.








And you guessed it....... we'll do it all over again this fall.


----------



## Trever1t

_POR0771-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Juga

I am a complete noob to photography but I am learning and there are some excellent photos on here. However here are two of my youngest son that I love. The first taken with my phone (GS2 Skyrocket) and the second was an Easter shoot of sorts taken with my T4i.


----------



## TenaciousTins

Talk about raising an old thread from the dead! But I like this kind of thread. So here's my personal favorites:

So here's some of what I think is my better stuff. I have no training. 
















































Umm not a portrait...but funny...despite the flaws...









hate that I missed the bottom lip on this one!









Ok ok I'll stop now. My sisters and friends make great models LOL


----------



## Robin_Usagani




----------



## Geaux

Untitled by NOLA_2T, on Flickr




Untitled by NOLA_2T, on Flickr




Untitled by NOLA_2T, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

Quality sucks.


----------



## tirediron

My very best?  Dunno, but it is my new favorite.

Eva...


----------



## TamiAz

Wow..Lots of great shots in the this thread!! :hail:

Here's my favorite..






I also like this one of my son..


----------



## rexbobcat

Here are my most recent favorites.


----------



## Pallycow

Hard to pick the best..but since I been locked in the studio and the bar all winter long....we can do this all day.  lol


----------



## Pukka312

my 2 most recent favorites...though it seems to change each month. These are my faves from April I guess


----------



## cptkid

Robin_Usagani said:


>




This photo is gorgeous.

Lovely tones, and a nice soft contrast. 

Great work


----------



## ImperialPhoto

View attachment 42814 

This is from a shoot last month. Love it


----------



## SoulfulRecover

the few I like




Hollywood The Cracked by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr


----------



## frommrstomommy

DSC_0213 by lovemyhero, on Flickr





Kayin-1-3 by lovemyhero, on Flickr




DSC_0067-2 by lovemyhero, on Flickr




528206_10100330935604525_564435506_n by lovemyhero, on Flickr




DSC_0269-5 by lovemyhero, on Flickr


----------



## skieur

I don't do many portraits, but here is an action "portrait".


----------



## o hey tyler




----------



## ronnyclarkphoto

From my latest shoot...


----------



## sarah_19_nz

Not technically great, but favourites of my girls.


----------



## texkam




----------



## DiskoJoe

Like a boss!



Curtis Cunningham by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## jowensphoto




----------



## ghache

2 Sisters.


----------



## MK3Brent




----------



## Mully

This is one of my favorite portraits .... not necessarily my best.


----------



## HughGuessWho

Mully said:


> View attachment 42963
> 
> This is one of my favorite portraits .... not necessarily my best.



That is one scary lookin' dude.


----------



## Starskream666




----------



## rexbobcat

Pallycow said:


> Hard to pick the best..but since I been locked in the studio and the bar all winter long....we can do this all day.  lol



Holy hell, when did you photograph Lucille Ball?


----------



## runnah

Mully said:


> View attachment 42963
> 
> This is one of my favorite portraits .... not necessarily my best.




Can I use that as my avatar?!?! Pretty please!


----------



## Mully

runnah said:


> Mully said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42963
> 
> This is one of my favorite portraits .... not necessarily my best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I use that as my avatar?!?! Pretty please!
Click to expand...


Sure you can ...I will let you.  This was for ugly bartender contest in Boston ... he won.  He is the nicest guy, despite his image and does a lot for people.


----------

